# what's the best way to cut up a HUGE tree (already on the ground)



## Stevebass4 (Jun 24, 2008)

so i had a pine tree taken down last year and i would guess it's three to four feet in diameter at it's largest spots -

i've been eying it for a while and figure i should cut it up due to the shortage of log length in my area  - so what's the best way to cut up a monster tree - do i come down the middle with my saw and then down the top to take pieces off?  - i dont have any tools to actually move the thing 

thxs


----------



## Thomask9590 (Jun 24, 2008)

Cutting a tree "down the center" or length wise is very hard. It is also not the best for your saw. I cut up a huge maple this past weekend. I cut it like any other log, cut as deep as I could on one side spun around to the other side cut as deep as I could then drove a wedge down to split the round off the log. It would help if you had a 20 or 22 inch bar on your saw. Just be careful not to get too deep and pinch your saw, if you see it start to pinch slide the wedge in above the saw. Now this is a little tricky because you don't want to hit the wedge on the way back out of the log. Also, I would recommend using a plastic shim. The other tip is to make sure your cutting very strait, the worst thing is to have to cut the same spot to and three times due to the cuts not lining up. If you cut the rounds to 10 to 12 inches you should be able to roll them and split them for better handling. That's what I would do, good luck, let us know how it goes. Take your time and be safe.


----------



## Stevebass4 (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the advise - i do have a 24 inch bar for my saw and that's really a great idea about the wedge 

i really don't think there's any way i could roll this log so maybe cut through it as far as i can and then drive a maul through the cuts


----------



## savageactor7 (Jun 24, 2008)

Stevebass4 said:
			
		

> ... - i dont have any tools to actually move the thing
> 
> thxs



Well that is a large log...but Pine is pretty easy to cut once the limbs have been removed. And since you had the tree removed I take they also removed the limbs. Just start on one end and begin...don't worry about cutting threw the entire log at once. If you see the cut starting to bind..pullout. also shim up the undersides of the log to reduce pinching.

the important thing is NOT to gauge success on cutting whole rounds...it doesn't matter even if you have 10 or so partial cuts...sooner or later you will achieve a break through and with the aid of a lever be able to roll the log over. Before you know it'll all be cut. Good luck.

The worst thing that can happen is getting your saw binded up in a cut...so just keep an eye on that cut for any signs of closing in on the cut.


----------



## mayhem (Jun 24, 2008)

Call these guys.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9x8rBKC4BE


----------



## crazy_dan (Jun 24, 2008)

if the tree is only 4' in diameter then a 24" bar will do the trick. just keep a nose sprocket grease gun handy and use a liberal amount of grease as cutting all the way to the tip of the bar gets the nose very hot. take your time it is not like the log is going to walk off on you.

as far as technique cut one side then you can then walk around and cut from the other side and it should be cut through


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 24, 2008)

"what’s the best way to cut up a HUGE tree (already on the ground)"

Franklin, MA- huh?

Tell me where it is and see how fast it gets cut up-LOL
While you're at it- where's your best fishing hole?


----------



## crazy_dan (Jun 24, 2008)

Also something not mentioned you could possibly rent or borrow a larger saw???


----------



## Stevebass4 (Jun 24, 2008)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> "what’s the best way to cut up a HUGE tree (already on the ground)"
> 
> Franklin, MA- huh?
> 
> ...



 highland lake in Norfolk and the tree is about 500 yards from the entrance to the lake 

i work in franklin and live in Norfolk


----------



## billb3 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'd cut all but 3 or 4 limbs on one side and then use those limbs to roll it over. I've used a come-along to pull it over,too.  3 or 4 because sometimes they snap. Nice to have extras to cut off after.


----------



## Adk Patroller (Jun 25, 2008)

Stevebass4 said:
			
		

> highland lake in Norfolk and the tree is about 500 yards from the entrance to the lake
> 
> i work in franklin and live in Norfolk



What are you doing on July 5th?  I'll be headed back from the Fireworks show I shoot on the Cape on the 4th.  If you want help I can buck it up with my 30" bar and bring along a couple of Pevees to turn it.

Will I see you at the Sharon Fireworks on the 3rd? :bug:


----------



## Stevebass4 (Jun 25, 2008)

Adk Patroller - THANK YOU VERY MUCH for the offer!!  regretfully i will be away for the weekend - i'm going to give it a shot this sunday to see if i can make any headway


----------



## Pine Knot (Jun 25, 2008)

With the tree on the ground I start cutting the limbs off at thhe point where they are too small for fire wood, and clear away the brush. Then start at the top of the tree cutting fire wood lengths from limbs and trunk working down to the butt. This way the limbs hold the tree off the ground making for fast cutting. By the time you reach the butt much of the weight is gone making it easier to move the trunk to accomadate what ever cuts that need to be made there.


----------



## backpack09 (Jun 25, 2008)

dy-no-mite

I would recommend... standing it on end and carving it to look like a chair, and putting it on you front lawn.... May not fly in Franklin, but you will fit right in in Norfolk


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 25, 2008)

LOL- appreciate the invite but I actually have a bunch of pine and some oak down in my own yard that I have to make time for.


----------



## Stevebass4 (Jun 25, 2008)

pics


----------



## n6crv (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello, we have some big logs and we are just getting to old to lift them. So what I did was take a older chain and resharpened it to 12deg. Then if you lay the logs on their side they can be ripped easily.  I cut with a friend and it does help to have some one keep the shoot on the saw from plugging up.  You might want to give it a try. Just don't let your wife see the nice shavings that you get. I had to pick them up so she could spread them in the garden.
Don


----------

